# Dark Base 700 mit 2 Radiatoren - Hat das jemand so? Brauche Hilfe!



## Karandras (12. Juni 2020)

Hi,
ich hatte die ganze Zeit ein offenes Gehäuse das, wegen Platzmangel, an der Wand hing.
Dort wurde eine D5 Next Pumpe mit einem 360er Radiator verbaut. Damit habe ich meine RTX 2080ti und den Ryzen 2700x gekühlt.
Wassertemperatur war immer um die 38-40 Grad.
War ja völlig in Ordnung da der Radiator schon sehr knapp bemessen war.

Jetzt habe ich endlich Platz und mir auch einen neuen Schreibtisch gebaut.
Ich hatte dann ein Gehäuse gesucht und bin beim be quit Dark Base 700 hängengeblieben.
Es hat mir optisch sehr gefallen. Auch was ich so an Daten gesehen hatte fand ich sehr gut.
Radiatoren wurden ja auch angepriesen...
Also dachte ich mir.. OK, das kauf ich!

Nun habe ich endlich alles verbaut und eingebaut. Sieht wirklich optisch top aus!
Zusätzlich habe ich beim Gehäuse wechseln noch einen 240er Radiator mit eingebaut. Mein Gedanke war das es ja dann etwas mit der Temperatur nach unten geht.

Erster Test. Overwatch gespielt... Nach 30 min geht der Alarm los. Wassertemperatur über 41 Grad. Hab dann mal die Lüfter höher gedreht und den Alarm ausgeschaltet.
Die Temperaturen gingen hoch bis 46 Grad. Da habe ich dann abgebrochen. Und das bei 100% Lüfterleistung.

Also das ich durch das gedämmte Gehäuse keine perfekten Temperaturen bekomme war mir schon klar. Aber trotz einem 2. Radiator jetzt auch noch höhere Temperaturen?!


Hat von Euch jemand ein Dark Base 700 mit Wasserkühlung?
Wie habt ihr das denn verbaut?
Wie sind Eure Temperaturen so?

Folgendes wurde also verbaut:

D5 Next Pumpe
360er Radiator (airplex XT 360)
240er Radiator (Alphacool Nexxxos ST30)
Lüfter Artic F12 PWM PST
13/10er Schlauch
Kryographics NXT RTX 2080TI Kühler
EK-FB GA X470 Gaming 7 Monoblock CPU Kühler


Der 360er Radiator sitzt in der Front.
Also Staubgitter -> Lüfter ->Radiator. In Push montiert in das Gehäuse.
Der 240er Radiator sitzt oben. Lüfter -> Radiator. In Push montiert in das Gehäuse
Unten sitzt ein Silent Wings 3 140mm der Luft in das Gehäuse pustet. Hinten am Gehäuse sitzt auch ein Silent Wings 3 140mm der die Luft dann raus pustet.

Habt ihr das irgendwie anders gelöst?
Sobald ich die Frontblende abnehme kriege ich schon gefühlt 2 Grad weniger.
Muss man die Lüftungsschlitze irgendwie modifizieren?

Ich hoffe hier hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht. 
Dachte jetzt vielleicht noch den oberen Radiator so umzubauen das die Luft nach oben raus gedrückt wird. Aber dann geht ja die warme Luft vom Gehäuse durch den Radiator.

Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach zu blöd und habe irgendwo einen Fehler eingebaut. Ich verzweifel aber langsam ....

Danke Euch!


----------



## nekro- (12. Juni 2020)

Ich hab viel und öfters gelesen das der Airflow mies sein soll bei der Darkbase Reihe. Kannst du nicht beide Radiatoren als rauspustend montieren ? Du hast ja 1 Lüfter der Frische Luft reinpustet


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karandras (12. Juni 2020)

Also oben werde ich es morgen mal so probieren. Das er raus pustet. In der Front hatte ich im Forum schon gelesen das es da zum Hitzestau kommt.

Das Gehäuse war halt echt teuer. Wenn ich das verkaufe und ein neues kaufe mache ich ja massiv Verluste. 
Ärgert mich schon das die Temperaturen so mies sind.


----------



## nekro- (12. Juni 2020)

Wichtig ist warme Luft muss raus sonst hast du eine HotBox. Du könntest probieren den unteren Lüfter der frische Luft rein pustet den noch schneller drehen zu lassen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karandras (12. Juni 2020)

Wirklich alle Lüfter laufen auf 100%.
Das ist schon echt krass. 

Meine letzte Idee wäre jetzt noch den oberen raus blasen zu lassen. Und wenn das nicht hilft den unteren Lüfter zu drehen das er auch raus bläst. 

Sonst bin ich mit meinen Ideen am Ende. 

Irgendwie muss es ja gehen. 
Wenn man nach Bildern sucht mit Dark base 700 und wasserkühlung kommen viele Beispiele. 
Also 38 grad sollten doch irgendwie drin sein?


----------



## nekro- (12. Juni 2020)

Was für Lüfter hast du und wie warm ist deine Zimmertemperatur ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karandras (12. Juni 2020)

Also die 2 be quiet die verbaut waren.
Und auf den Radiator die Artic F12 PWM PST.

Zimmer ist es 22 Grad


----------



## claster17 (12. Juni 2020)

Werden die Temperaturen schlechter, wenn du die Lüfter auf dem oberen Radiator abschaltest? Meine Vermutung ist nämlich, dass der Radiator aufgrund des geschlossenen Deckels ohnehin keine Funktion hat.
Staubfilter vorne entfernen hilft auch.


----------



## Karandras (12. Juni 2020)

Das habe ich noch nicht probiert.
Aber wenn ich die Hand drunter halte merke ich den Luftstrom schon deutlich. 
Also Luft zieht er schon. Und der Deckel ist ja nicht geschlossen. Er hat ja hinten Schlitze. Und am Ende ist Lochblech


----------



## SnaxeX (12. Juni 2020)

Mach mal den Deckel oben auf. Lass die Lüfter ruhig alle auf Einsaugen/Push. Wichtig ist, dass die Radiatoren mit der kühleren Luft von Außen gekühlt werden.

Die Lüfterbestückung verwirrt mich: 

- Radiator TOP auf Push Konfiguration auf Intake mit 2x Arctic P12 
- Radaitor FRONT auf Push Konfiguration auf Intake mit nur einem 120mm Lüfter Vorne?





Karandras schrieb:


> Das habe ich noch nicht probiert.
> Aber wenn ich die Hand drunter halte merke ich den Luftstrom schon deutlich.
> Also Luft zieht er schon. Und der Deckel ist ja nicht geschlossen. Er hat ja hinten Schlitze. Und am Ende ist Lochblech



Das ist trotzdem kein Vergleich zu wenn man den Deckel runtergibt.


----------



## Karandras (12. Juni 2020)

Nein, es sind 5 Artic Lüfter verbaut. 2 für den 240er und 3 für den 360er.
Im Gehäuse sind dann die 2 140er von be quiet.


----------



## SnaxeX (12. Juni 2020)

Gib mal den Deckel oben runter und schau wie die Temperaturen sind. Man kann sich theoretisch auch ein Mesh Filterfür oben bei Caseking kaufen, das man gegen den Plastik Deckel austauscht. 

Edit: Auch wenn man zum Dark base viele Bilder findet, ist das Gehäuse ein Lüftergehäuse. Mir wurde damals vor dem Erstellen der Custom WaKü auch davon abgeraten, mir ein Dark Base zu kaufen, wollte das ursprünglich auch haben.


----------



## Karandras (12. Juni 2020)

Mir hat leider keiner abgeraten.
Welchen Deckel meinst du?
Das ist alles aus aluminium. 
Hast du ein link zu dem Teil bei Caseking? 

Werd dann alles so lassen und mal den Deckel abnehmen wenn ich daheim bin


----------



## blue_focus (12. Juni 2020)

Ich fürchte das Case ist alles andere als optimal. Alle Lüfter werden von Plastikblenden verdeckt und können Luft nur indirekt ziehen. Dann kommt die nicht gerade üppige Radiator Gesamtfläche dazu. Das in Kombination mit dem Heizstab in Form der 2080TI.
Nicht falsch verstehen. Aber das kann nur warm und laut werden. Ich hab bei mir knapp die doppelte Fläche und komme im Volllast Betrieb auch auf über 38°C, wenns leise sein soll. Das aber in einem Case, welches für WaKü gemacht wurde, mit viel Mesh usw... 

Gesendet von meinem P20 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karandras (12. Juni 2020)

Welches Gehäuse wäre denn perfekt für solch ein Vorhaben?
Bevor ich jetzt das ganze Gehäuse verbaue und kein Geld mehr dafür bekomme wenn ich es verkaufe. 
Aus Fehlern lernt man ja.


----------



## blue_focus (12. Juni 2020)

Also ich wollte mir fast das Darkbase 900 kaufen. Wurde mir hier auch abgeraten. Nach einiger Recherche habe ich mich für das Thermaltake core x71 entschieden. Da gehen 3x 360er + 1x 480er rein. Ist hald halbwegs eine große Kiste  

Gesendet von meinem P20 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karandras (12. Juni 2020)

Das ist mir zu groß.
Da ist ja mein ganzer Schreibtisch zu &#55357;&#56841;
Da ich es vorher ja mit einem 360er gekühlt habe... 
Sollte es ja ja mit einem 360er Plus 240er etwas leiser werden. 
Gibt es kein Midi tower wo die 2 Radiatoren rein passen?


----------



## blue_focus (12. Juni 2020)

Das hier wird auch gerne empfohlen
F51 mit Fenster

Da passen 2x360er rein. Mit etwas gefrickel sogar 2x420er. 

Gesendet von meinem P20 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karandras (12. Juni 2020)

Das geht schon eher in meine Richtung.

Jemand Erfahrung hiermit? 
Da könnte ich den 240er on top. Und den 360er an der Seite montieren. Da ist ja direkt mesh für die Radiatoren. 

Find das auch optisch echt hübsch. 

S300 TG Mid-Tower


----------



## claster17 (12. Juni 2020)

Schau dir mal das Phanteks P600S an. Es bietet massig Airflow und hat Löcher für Fill- und Drainport (Handbuch Seite 19).
Es ist mit 240x520x510mm auch etwas kleiner als das DarkBase700 mit 241x519x544mm.

Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design


----------



## Karandras (12. Juni 2020)

Das Phanteks P600S wäre auch eine Option.
Aber was meinst du mit den ports?


----------



## Karandras (12. Juni 2020)

Also hier hat er das ja verbaut. Das sieht schon sehr geil aus.
Was für ein Ausgleichsbehälter nutzt er da? 
Auf der Seite von denen habe ich nur 2 gefunden. Sehen aber im Video anders aus finde ich. Oder täuscht das? 
Dann könnte man ja den kleinen behälter kaufen und darunter meine Pumpe setzen? 

YouTube


----------



## claster17 (12. Juni 2020)

Karandras schrieb:


> Aber was meinst du mit den ports?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Was für ein Ausgleichsbehälter nutzt er da?



Einen von denen hier:
Glacier Series Reservoirs


----------



## Karandras (12. Juni 2020)

Also das mit den ports ist ja mal echt geil!
Ich glaube dann verkaufe ich das Dark Base 700.... 
Aber bevor ich wieder ein Fehlkauf tätige... 
Bekomme ich mein 240er und den 360er Radiator unter? Oder lieber 2 360er verbauen? 
Muss ja jetzt eh alles neu machen. 
Dazu den GLACIER R160C als ausgleichsbehälter. Und darunter meine d5 NEXT Pumpe. Mit der bin ich nämlich sehr zufrieden. 
Oder bekomme ich da Probleme?


----------



## claster17 (12. Juni 2020)

http://phanteks.com/assets/manuals/PH-EC600PSTG.pdf
Seiten 18 und 19 beantworten deine Fragen bezüglich Kompatibilität.

2x 360er sind offensichtlich besser als 360+240. Fläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer noch mehr Fläche.
Zu Ausgleichsbehälter und Pumpe kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Karandras (12. Juni 2020)

Wow, habe noch nie so eine tolle Anleitung gesehen. Wie ausführlich!
Dann danke ich allen schon mal. Das P 600S sieht schon mal echt schick aus. Lese mir mal die Anleitung durch und schaue ob das alles so klappt.
Da habt ihr mir schon viel geholfen. 

Denke mit dem Dark Base 700 verzweifel ich sonst nur


----------



## SnaxeX (12. Juni 2020)

Karandras schrieb:


> Mir hat leider keiner abgeraten.
> Welchen Deckel meinst du?
> Das ist alles aus aluminium.
> Hast du ein link zu dem Teil bei Caseking?
> ...



Ah, ich hab mir eingebildet, dass das Top Teil separat abzutrennen ist - sehe gerade, das geht gar nicht. Dann kannst du meienn Vorschlag getrost ignorieren, die anderen haben dir ja eh schon eine Empfehlung gegeben. In dem Thermaltake Core X71, was dir eh zu groß ist, gehen sogar bis zu 1740 (inoffiziell) rein), empfohlen werden aber nur 1140. Da dir das aber eh zu groß ist.


----------



## Karandras (12. Juni 2020)

Suche gerade alles zusammen. Denke es wird dann das P600S.
Will aber nicht basteln. Werde mir noch ein Ausgleichsbehälter kaufen der direkt auf meine D5 next passt. Und eine Halterung für den Radiator. 
Das wäre doch mal was.... Ein Gehäuse das gleich die Halterung für den behälter hat


----------



## nekro- (13. Juni 2020)

Ich kann dir den Ultitube empfehlen


----------



## blautemple (13. Juni 2020)

Wäre ein externer Radiator keine Alternative?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karandras (13. Juni 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Ich kann dir den Ultitube empfehlen



Hast du den verbaut? 
Überlege ich gerade. 
So wie ich das verstehe kommt er auf meine D5 next und wird dann verschraubt. Dazu den Winkel für die d5 und die Halterung für die 120mm lüfter. 

Oder wie hast du das gelöst? 
Gibt es da ein Bild von deinem PC?


----------



## Karandras (13. Juni 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wäre ein externer Radiator keine Alternative?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Die Idee ist auch nicht schlecht. Allerdings würde ich dann eher ein sehr kleines Gehäuse auf den Schreibtisch stellen


----------



## nekro- (13. Juni 2020)

Karandras schrieb:


> Hast du den verbaut?
> Überlege ich gerade.
> So wie ich das verstehe kommt er auf meine D5 next und wird dann verschraubt. Dazu den Winkel für die d5 und die Halterung für die 120mm lüfter.
> 
> ...



Aktuell steht die Kombi noch auf dem Boden 

Wird aber wenn der 3te Radi da ist dann auf den seitlichen Radiator in der Mitte gehängt wie du es vor hast.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (13. Juni 2020)

Karandras schrieb:


> Die Idee ist auch nicht schlecht. Allerdings würde ich dann eher ein sehr kleines Gehäuse auf den Schreibtisch stellen



Dann schau dir mal den Mo-Ra3 an: https://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wa...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/25000

Damit hast du dann definitiv keine Temperaturprobleme mehr. Ein Kauf für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## Karandras (13. Juni 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Aktuell steht die Kombi noch auf dem Boden
> 
> Wird aber wenn der 3te Radi da ist dann auf den seitlichen Radiator in der Mitte gehängt wie du es vor hast.
> 
> ...



Kann man die Pumpe auch so montieren das man das Display auch sieht? 
Wenn ich das so an den Front Radiator bauen würde... Wäre das Display ja Richtung Netzteil und sinnlos


----------



## Karandras (13. Juni 2020)

Kennt das case jemand?
Sagt mir optisch noch mehr zu. Das mesh schließt ab. 
Beim p600 hätte ich ja Vertiefungen wenn ich die Dämmung raus nehme. 

Meshify S2 Tempered Glass &#8212; Fractal Design


----------



## SnaxeX (14. Juni 2020)

Das Meshify C hatte glaub ich leichte Probleme bezüglich Temperaturen, da das Mesh Geflecht Vorne den Luftzug stärker einschränkt theoretisch - wie das beim Meshify S2 ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber du hast dafür beim Gehäuse die Möglichkeit den 360er Radiator vorne einzubauen, deinen 240er Radiator unten und dann noch nen 420er Radiator Top einzubauen. Das dürfte dann ganz gut gehen und schaut auf jedenfall extrem gut aus. Außer du gehst jetzt sowieso auf Mo-Ra3


----------



## Karandras (14. Juni 2020)

Hab gerade ein Video gesehen.
Das ist minimal mit dem Lufstrom...

YouTube

Mein Plan wäre es den großen 360er (den ich schon habe) in die Front.
Den 240er im Boden. Falls das geht... Ich teste das einfach mal. Und dann noch ein dünnen 360er für Top kaufen.
Mit 420 wird das verdammt eng habe ich gelesen.

Das Meshify S2 hat auch eine tolle Reservoir Halterung. Da könnte ich meine D5 next mit Ultitube unterbringen.

Für den Top Radiator dachte ich an so etwas hier:
XSPC TX360 Crossflow ultrathin ab &euro;' '84,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Bei den Lüftern dachte ich an 15mm tiefe. So etwas wie hier:
Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM chromax.black.swap ab &euro;' '24,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei die Frage ist ob sich der teure preis lohnt.
Oder ob es auch die hier tun:
SilverStone FN124 ab &euro;' '10,27 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Dann hätte ich vom Deckel bis Mainboard es nicht ganz so gequetscht.
Wären dann ja grob 3,5 cm.

Möchte alles in dem Gehäuse unterbringen.
Denke da wird das Meshify S2 besser sein. Optisch gefällt es mir auch einen Tick besser.

Dann wäre der 360er in der Front. 360er thin im Deckel.
Und der 240er im Boden.


----------



## blue_focus (14. Juni 2020)

Also slim Lüfter würde ich vermeiden, wenns irgendwie möglich ist. Da passt das Verhältnis Durchsatz zu Lautstärke einfach nicht.
Aber ich finde es gut, dass du noch einen 360er Radi dazu nimmst. Das bringt definitiv was.
Ob der von dir ausgewählte was ist, kann ich mangels Kenntnis leider nicht sagen. 

Gesendet von meinem P20 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karandras (14. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich einen 25mm Lüfter nehme komme ich wieder stark Richtung RAM und allem.
Ich würde das jetzt erst mal so versuchen wie oben geschrieben.
Wenn die Lüfter nix taugen oder zu laut sind... Würde ich einfach noch 3 neue kaufen. Das ist ja dann das kleineste Problem.
Das wird bestimmt richtig Bastelarbeit. Aber ich will das jetzt wissen... Ob das klappt 
Airflow ist ja dann genug da mit dem Gehäuse.

Werde dann mal Bilder posten wenn alle Teile da sind.
Hätte ja das ganze Wasserkühlung Zubehör bei AquaComputer gekauft. Aber der Shop nervt langsam. Selbst Ihre eigenen Sachen sind teilweise mit 30 Tagen Lieferzeit angegeben.
Also muss ich wohl bei Mindfactory, Aquatuning und Caseking bestellen wie es aussieht.
Als Kühlflüssigkeit würde ich wieder Double Protect Ultra clear nehmen.
Oder gibt es da bessere Alternativen?
Bund oder UV wäre ja schon mal nice. Aber lese hier überall das es irgendwann flockt und so...


----------



## SnaxeX (14. Juni 2020)

Die XSPC 360 Ultra Thin kann man nehmen. An sich sind die Tests alle sehr positiv - wenn man aber den Platz hat, sollte man ruhig zu normalen 30mm Radiatoren greifen. Du opferst ca. ein halbes Grad an Kühlungsperformance gegenüber den normalen XSPC 360 V3 bei niedrigen Drezhalhen (600-800rpm) - je höher du mit den Drehzahlen gehst, desto größer wird der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Radiatoren.  XSPC TX360 Ultrathin Radiator Review | TechPowerUp

Slim Lüfter würde ich definitiv abraten, wenn du preiswerte Lüfter haben magst, dann nimm doch einfach die Arctic P12. Die liefern dir am meisten Performance. Und dass du Richtung RAM Kommst ist ja egal, das Gehäuse ist ja für nen Top Radiator zugelassen, also dürfte es da auch keine Probleme mit Inkompüatibilitäten geben bei normalen Lüftern.

Edit: Da, geht sich eh schön aus: YouTube


Als Kühlfüssigkeit kannst du Double Protelt Ultra Clear nehmen oder DP Rot. (I guess Grün und Blau dürften auch kein Problem sein?) Gibt auch eingie User hier im Forum, welche die rote Kühlflüssigkeiten seit Jahren verwenden und keine Probleme damit haben Ausflocken tuen Pastell Kühlflüssigkeiten, ist hier nicht der Fall.


----------



## Karandras (14. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Antwort!
Also im Video hat er ja einen "normalen" Radiator Top mit 38mm.  Meiner hat ja 20mm.
Also wenn ich den dünnen nehmen würde... Hätte ich auch mehr Platz und kann auch ganz normale 25mm Lüfter nehmen. Die 15mm sind ja echt unverschämt teuer.
Also 6x Arctic P12 kaufen.
Arctic P12 PWM schwarz ab &euro;' '5,49 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
2x habe ich noch. Die würde ich dann auf den 240er unten bauen.


----------



## SnaxeX (14. Juni 2020)

Karandras schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> Also im Video hat er ja einen "normalen" Radiator Top mit 38mm.  Meiner hat ja 20mm.
> Also wenn ich den dünnen nehmen würde... Hätte ich auch mehr Platz und kann auch ganz normale 25mm Lüfter nehmen. Die 15mm sind ja echt unverschämt teuer.
> Also 6x Arctic P12 kaufen.
> ...



Hört sich gut an. Die Arctic P12 habe ich selber und haben auch andere hier im Forum - gab sogar letztens nen Test von nen User. Die sind absolut Klasse, nur die richtig teuren Noctua sind noch ein Stück besser, aber kosten das 6-fache mehr. 

Schau halt, dass du den Radiator möglichst weit "links" platzierst, dass es da auf gar keinen Fall zu Problemem mit dem RAM kommt. Bezweifle ich jetzt aber mal, wenn das Gehäuse dafür eh ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Karandras (14. Juni 2020)

Dann erst mal vielen lieben Dank!
Werde dann heute Nacht bei Mindfactory bestellen. Dann spare ich mir die Versandkosten.
3 Sachen muss ich noch bei AquaTuning bestellen.
Glaub ich bleib dann einfach bei der klaren Flüssigkeit.
Leider kann ich den Port zum befüllen nicht nutzen. Die Ultitube hat ja gar keinen Anschluss im Deckel habe ich gerade gesehen.

Habt ihr eigentlich ein T-Stück eingebaut um die Flüssigkeit auch mal abzulassen?
Oder wie habt ihr das so gelöst?


----------



## SnaxeX (14. Juni 2020)

Karandras schrieb:


> Dann erst mal vielen lieben Dank!
> Werde dann heute Nacht bei Mindfactory bestellen. Dann spare ich mir die Versandkosten.
> 3 Sachen muss ich noch bei AquaTuning bestellen.
> Glaub ich bleib dann einfach bei der klaren Flüssigkeit.
> ...



Bei meinem 1. Loop habe ich kein T-Stück mit Kugelhahn abgebaut, aber es beim nächsten Umbau bitter bereut. Es geht gar nicht so sehr darum dass man per se das Wasser rausbekommt, sondern dass das Wasser nicht am Boden landet - vl habe ich mich auch nur etwas dumm angestellt^^

Persönlich würde ich aber zu nem T-Stück mit Kugelhahn dringendst raten, das macht einfach den nächsten Umbau so viel angenehmer. Wenn du also eh noch auf die anderen Teile warten musst, würd ich die auch gleich mitbestellen - sind quasi 5 Anschlüsse + T-Stück + Kugelhahn. Das T-Stück muss nicht teuer sein, da kannst ruhig ein kostengünstigeres von ALC nehmen.


----------



## beren2707 (14. Juni 2020)

Noch als Tipp: Die P12 gibt es im 5er-Pack günstig(er) auf amazon. Da Mindfactory momentan auch nur einen Lüfter als lieferbar vermerkt, könntest Du so ein paar Euro sparen.


----------



## Karandras (14. Juni 2020)

Dann schaue ich gleich mal.
Das wird quasi am  niedrigsten Punkt montiert? 
Also das T Stück. 

Bei Amazon sind die Lüfter nicht lieferbar


----------



## SnaxeX (14. Juni 2020)

Karandras schrieb:


> Dann schaue ich gleich mal.
> Das wird quasi am  niedrigsten Punkt montiert?
> Also das T Stück.
> 
> Bei Amazon sind die Lüfter nicht lieferbar



T-Stück bzw. Auslass am niedrigsten Punkt (so gut wie es halt geht)


Bei den Arctic Lüfter gibt es seit ein paar Wochen Lieferschwierigkeiten, man kann schauen ob man die CO Variante bekommt.


----------



## nekro- (14. Juni 2020)

Was kann die CO Variante ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karandras (14. Juni 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Was kann die CO Variante ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Musste ich auch nachlesen. Sind quasi baugleich bis auf das Kugellager. Das ist ein japanisches irgendwas... Ist für 24/7 Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt.

Ich bestelle die normalen bei Mindfactory mit. Die werden ja bald wieder lieferbar sein.


Und bin ich blind?
Finde kein T-Stück das ich bei mir dann mit einbauen kann.
Gibt es das nicht gleich mit Ventil?
Oder wie habt ihr das gelöst?


----------



## nekro- (14. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Info, also total egal welche Version 


Ich nutze kein T Stück mit Ablasshahn oder Ähnliches da ich Softtubes habe kann dir da leider nicht helfen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (14. Juni 2020)

Karandras schrieb:


> Musste ich auch nachlesen. Sind quasi baugleich bis auf das Kugellager. Das ist ein japanisches irgendwas... Ist für 24/7 Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt.
> 
> Ich bestelle die normalen bei Mindfactory mit. Die werden ja bald wieder lieferbar sein.
> 
> ...



Total egal ob man die CO Variante oder die nicht CO Variante nimmt. hast du aber eh schon selber rausgefunden.

Du brauchst für nen Ablasshahn folgendes:

T-Verteiler: Alphacool Anschlussverteiler 3-Fach 1/4", schwarz ab &euro;' '5,19 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
Kugelhahn: Alphacool 2-Wege Kugelhahn 5.5mm, schwarz vernickelt ab &euro;' '8,19 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Da brauchst du natürlich die entsprechenden Anschlussgröße, je nachdem welchen Durchmesser dein Schlauch hat, sind insgesamt 5, die man benötigt.


----------



## Karandras (15. Juni 2020)

So, alles bestellt. Hoffe s kommt bald. Dann geht das bauen los.
Bin nur noch am überlegen wie ich dann die 3 Radiatoren benutze. 
Dachte an den in der Front push rein blasen. Den top push raus blasen. Und Gehäuse Lüfter hinten Luft raus. 

Aber den 240er im Boden? Rein oder raus, hmmm


----------



## -Sin- (15. Juni 2020)

Ich würde dir den 240er als rein blasend empfehlen zu verbauen. Da ich schätze das es unter dem Gehäuse zu keiner Luftzirkulation kommt und die  stehende Warme Luft wieder hoch ins Gehäuse steigt und dir dabei den Radiator erwärmt.


----------



## Karandras (15. Juni 2020)

Ja das macht Sinn.
Und hinten zieht er ja dann warme Luft raus. Und oben ist ja der andere Radiator der dann die Wärme mit raus bläst.
Ist ja alles offen quasi im Deckel.
Natürlich nicht das Perfekte, aber denke es wird gehen.
Aquatuning verpackt jetzt schon alles. Mindfactory ist da eher gemütlich 
Mal sehen wann alles da ist.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juni 2020)

Radiatoren solltest du möglichst immer so verbauen das sie die Luft aus dem Raum direkt bekommen, dann hast du die beste Wassertemperatur. Wenn alles mit Wasser gekühlt wird dann kommen andere Bauteile mit der vorgewärmten Luft der Radiatoren immer noch gut aus und es wird nichts überhitzen. Ein Lüfter der raus fördert reicht hier normalerweise aus. Du kannst aber auch den oberen Radiator raus fördernd machen, dann bekommst die Wärme noch etwas besser raus, da es auf 5°C mehr oder weniger am ende auch nicht mit ankommt.

Bei mir habe ich zwei Radiatoren verbaut.

Vorne rein und oben rein, hinten über dem Lüfter und über die Löcher die am Gehäuse auch noch vorhanden sind raus.
Meine Temperaturen passen sehr gut und ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit anderen Bauteile oder Chipsatz usw.

Bei meinem Sohn und seiner custom AIO müssten wir vorne den 360er Radiator auch rein blasend verbauen aber den oberen 240er raus blasend. 
Grund dazu war weil seine Grafikkarte weiterhin Luftgekühlt war und sich sonst zu viel Hitze im Gehäuse angestaut hat. Daher mussten wir oben auch raus blasend verbauen um die Warme Luft raus zu bekommen. 

Aber in deinem Fall hast du keine Grafikkarte mehr die ihre Hitze ins Gehäuse rein bläst.


----------



## Karandras (25. Juni 2020)

So,
ich wollte mal ein Update geben.
Musste leider viel arbeiten und habe noch 2 Sachen bestellt für das neue Gehäuse.
Es ist jetzt alles verbaut. Das Gehäuse ist sehr gut verarbeitet und es lies sich alles gut einbauen.
Den 240er am Boden konnte ich nicht einbauen. Das wurde mit dem Netzteil und Radiator vorne zu viel gefummel.

Ich habe nun ein 360er in der Front der Luft durch das Mesh anzieht und rein bläst.
Oben ein 360er der durch das Mesh wieder raus bläst.
Unten im Boden ein 140er der Luft ansaugt durch den Boden.
Und ein 140er Lüfter der hinten alles raus bläst.

Wenn ich jetzt Overwatch und Co spiele komme ich auf 38 Grad Wassertemperatur.
Allerdings nur mit 800-900 Umdrehungen.

Ist das denn normal?
Oder kann ich da was verbessern?
Es ist ja eine RTX 2080 ti und Ryzen 2700x die beide übertaktet sind.
Grafikkarte ist unter last 50 Grad warm.
Die Pumpe läuft jetzt auf 1%, das sind 2.000 rpm. Da habe ich die beste Kühlleistung. Wieso kann Sie dann aber bis 4.500rpm?
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder

P. S. 
Wieso lädt er die Bilder falsch hoch?


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Juni 2020)

Soweit nichts unerwartetes, mit den Werten war weitestgehend zu rechnen.


----------



## Karandras (25. Juni 2020)

Wenn du das sagst? 
Ich bin da ja ziemlich neu auf dem Gebiet.
Aber wenn der eine 360er schon knapp 39 Grad hatte. Dachte ich das es mit 3 dann doch etwas weniger sein sollte...?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2020)

Wenn du ein Großen Unterschied erwartest dann musst du auf extern gehen.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juni 2020)

Karandras schrieb:


> Ist das denn normal?


 ja


Karandras schrieb:


> Oder kann ich da was verbessern?


Ja, mit mehr Fläche und/oder schnelleren Umdrehungen bei besserem Airflow.


Karandras schrieb:


> Wieso kann Sie dann aber bis 4.500rpm?


Für größere Kreisläufe mit mehr Widerstand.


----------



## Karandras (25. Juni 2020)

Ok, vielen Dank.
Wenn das so normal ist. Dann werde ich es lassen. Läuft ja alles und ist schön leise.
Wenn ich die Lüfter höher drehe hört man es ja wieder.

Airflow muss ich halt mal schauen was da noch geht.
Könnte höchstens den 140er Lüfter Luft reinblasen lassen. Das der Radiator, der nach oben raus bläst, mehr kühle Luft bekommt.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Juni 2020)

Wie viel Watt zieht deine 2080ti eigentlich unter entsprechender Last?
50°C hört sich für fast 40°C Wasser etwas wenig an, erfahrungsgemäß ist der Unterschied Wasser-Gpu bei den 2000ern eher 15-20°C bei voller Auslastung.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juni 2020)

Karandras schrieb:


> Wenn das so normal ist. Dann werde ich es lassen. Läuft ja alles und ist schön leise.


Normal muss nicht gut sein. Normal ist nur, was du an Ergebnis zum getriebenen Aufwand hast. Sinusspass hat es mit "erwartbar" besser ausgedrückt. Dein Ziel sollten < 40° C Wassertemp unter Last sein. Und mit Last meine ich das, was du normalerweise so mit deiner Kiste anstellst.


----------



## Karandras (25. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wie viel Watt zieht deine 2080ti eigentlich unter entsprechender Last?
> 50°C hört sich für fast 40°C Wasser etwas wenig an, erfahrungsgemäß ist der Unterschied Wasser-Gpu bei den 2000ern eher 15-20°C bei voller Auslastung.



Wo sehe ich das?


----------



## Karandras (25. Juni 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Normal muss nicht gut sein. Normal ist nur, was du an Ergebnis zum getriebenen Aufwand hast. Sinusspass hat es mit "erwartbar" besser ausgedrückt. Dein Ziel sollten < 40° C Wassertemp unter Last sein. Und mit Last meine ich das, was du normalerweise so mit deiner Kiste anstellst.



Ich bin jetzt immer bei 37 bis 38 Grad. 
Also wäre 39 auch noch ok? 
Dann könnte ich die Lüfter ja noch etwas drosseln.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte mit klaren Schläuchen das Problem, dass die über 35°C anfingen besonders viel Weichmacher ans Double Protect Ultra Kühlmittel abzugeben. Das mündete in einem regelmäßig vollgesifften CPU Block. War seinerzeit Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch. Benutze zwar generell keine transparenten Schläuche mehr, aber trotzdem ist alles so austariert, dass die 35°C Marke auch bei aktuellen 27.5°C Raumtemp. nicht gerissen wird und gleichzeitig kein Lüfter über 600 RPM macht.



Karandras schrieb:


> Wo sehe ich das?


Bei GPU-Z bei den Sensoren. Kannst das aber auch bei HWInfo sehen.


----------



## Karandras (26. Juni 2020)

Und wie kommst du auf 35 Grad?
Was hast du da alles verbaut? 
Danke


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Juni 2020)

35°C ist mehr ein Richtwert, hat sich aber in der Vergangenheit als recht hilfreich erwiesen, wenn es um Weichmacherauswaschungen ging. Technisch wirklich schädlich ist das nahezu nie, sieht aber ätzend aus, wenn die Flocken rumschwimmen.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2020)

Mit meiner Wasserkühlung halte ich um die 29-30°C unter Last und im Hochsommer wenn es richtig heiß wird und im Raum auch 30°C herrschen bin ich nicht über 34-35°C mit der Wassertemperatur gekommen. Meine Lüfter laufen damit mit 30°C etwa mit 500-550 U/min und mit 34-35°C um die 650-700 U/min.


----------



## Tekkla (26. Juni 2020)

Karandras schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du auf 35 Grad?


Die 35°C habe ich irgendwo mal in Bezug auf das Problem mit den Weichmachern beim besagten Schlauch aufgegriffen. Dazu las ich immer wieder von Wasser > 40°C sei doof für die Pumpe. An beidem habe ich mich orientiert und meinen ganz persönlichen Frieden mit gefunden. 

Ich sage absichtlich Frieden mit gefunden, denn am Anfang ist das alles verwirrend, und man ist unsicher darüber was nun  "richtig" sei. Je früher du erkennst, dass es mehr als nur ein Richtig  neben deinem Richtig gibt, umso eher lehnst du dich beruhigt zurück. 

Gleiches gilt übrigens für den Durchfluss. Kann man sich auch herrlich mit irre machen lassen. 



Karandras schrieb:


> Was hast du da alles verbaut?


Steht in der Signatur. 420+360+Mo-ra360.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Juni 2020)

Wenn es nur darum geht, Durchfluss zu haben, und nicht, viel Durchfluss zu haben, schafft eine D5 auch gedrosselt verdammt viele Komponenten. 5 560er, Cpu, 2 Grafikkarten, Filter und 3 Paar Schnelltrenner mit einer D5 auf niedrigster Stufe. Geht,zeigt auch kaum Einbußen beim Takt (wen jucken die 30MHz), aber da merkt man es an den Temperaturen schon deutlich, dass der Durchfluss zu schlecht ist. Darum habe ich mir dann auch paar DDCs geholt, die schaffen alles. Wäre hier aber deutlich übertrieben, es geht ja auch so und der niedrigere Durchfluss bringt hier sogar Vorteile.


----------



## Karandras (26. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit meiner Wasserkühlung halte ich um die 29-30°C unter Last und im Hochsommer wenn es richtig heiß wird und im Raum auch 30°C herrschen bin ich nicht über 34-35°C mit der Wassertemperatur gekommen. Meine Lüfter laufen damit mit 30°C etwa mit 500-550 U/min und mit 34-35°C um die 650-700 U/min.



29 bis 30?
Aber dann hast du einen externen Radiator?


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2020)

Ja, aber der kam erst später dazu, daher habe ich intern noch einen 420 + 240 er Radiator verbaut. Ohne den Mora komme ich auch so um die 37-38°C hoch und im Hochsommer sind es dann bestimmt noch 5°C mehr. Wobei der Mora auch nur deshalb dazu kam um die Drehzahl der Lüfter auf 500 U/min oder niedriger zu bekommen. Denn ich könnte sie auch mit nur 350 U/min laufen lassen und würde dann halt irgendwo zwischen 35-38°C liegen.

Mit 500 U/min sind aber die Lüfter immer noch nicht raus zu hören und so lasse ich sie in diesem Bereich laufen. Mir war ein leiser Rechner sehr wichtig da ich in einer Wohnküche mit meinem Rechner sitze und hinter mir sich das Sofa mit dem Fernseher befindet.


----------



## Karandras (26. Juni 2020)

Dann kann ich ja ohne Mora echt zufrieden sein.
Werd noch versuchen den Airflow etwas zu optimieren. 
Hab nicht so viel Platz für die Mora Lösung.


----------

